# 2003 ford f250 4x4 problems



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey guys more problems with my truck. Replaced locking hubs which helped a little but truck is making a whining noise in 4x4, does that seem like the transfer case to anyone? going to check tomorrow to see the fluid level. also last year the ground for the fuse panel which is mounted under hood rusted out and I had it replaced, but still every once in a while my truck just shuts off, I could be going slow or coming to stop and it kills the engine. restarts no problem. Trying to get this 4x4 and truck turning off buttoned up asap before next storm, don't want to get my new truck rigged up because its too nice lol. but stress of not being able to rely on this truck is killing me, any suggestions on what to do? really want to keep this truck my father bought it for me years ago and never want to get rid of it. no rust under it , transmission is rebuilt and a lot of other new parts. Thanks guy appreciate it more than you know, you guys save me so much stress and money god bless you guys.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

When is the last time you changed the transfer case and front diff fluid?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Any play in front pinon? If only makes noise in 4wd I would guess you have a bearing going bad. Wheel bearing would make noise all the time, u joint normally click when they go bad. As for transfer case most internals are spinning all the time but still worth checking fluid.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

was supposed to be done last year when the they did the transmission but I don't believe they did it.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

in two wheel drive everything seems good. no noises


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Grab driveshaft at front diff and try to move it up and down.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

okay what if it moves and what if it doesn't? trucks at my church where I park it. will grab it tomorrow for sure


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

also when it is in 4 wheel, it used to just take off like a rocket through any about of snow, now it just doesn't have that same power if that's the right word


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

If you have or can borrow, mount a GoPro next to the t-case and review, do the same for the front diff if you can't troubleshoot by driving. When in 4X4 can you feel the whining harmonics in the floor shifter ( presuming you have a manual style t-case )


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

UniqueTouch said:


> okay what if it moves and what if it doesn't? trucks at my church where I park it. will grab it tomorrow for sure


If it moves bearings are shot. If it doesn't pinon bearings should still be good. With transfer case in 2wd and hubs unlocked try to spin front driveshaft, should spin pretty easy.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

If the drive shaft ( next to the diff ) moves up / down, your pinion bearings are likely what your hearing, might be that your pinion nut loosened up or the diff got low on lube and your bearing (s) are failing. Either way it should be repaired asap


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

that ive done, ive had it jacked up and everthing spins good in 2 wheel and smooth and quiet and engages good, tomorrow morning I will check that out, I appreciate it guys I truly do, when I was younger I always wanted to learn but no one had the patients to teach me lol, wanted to just bang stuff out and get it done. there is a bearing place near me, do you think it if it is that since it just happened if there is no other damage , that that is something I can do it? its not going real deep into anything right? I do my brakes and rotors but that's the most ive really done myself. always afraid I'm going to put things back the wrong way but I guess if I take pictures


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

my truck has the 4x4 control on the dash and has the electric motor on the transfer case, and mile marker lock hubs which I bought a new pair so atleast when i do all that everything will be new. hopefully i can also find out what makes my truck turn off sometimes, I was thinking it was a ground somewhere


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

UniqueTouch said:


> that ive done, ive had it jacked up and everthing spins good in 2 wheel and smooth and quiet and engages good, tomorrow morning I will check that out, I appreciate it guys I truly do, when I was younger I always wanted to learn but no one had the patients to teach me lol, wanted to just bang stuff out and get it done. there is a bearing place near me, do you think it if it is that since it just happened if there is no other damage , that that is something I can do it? its not going real deep into anything right? I do my brakes and rotors but that's the most ive really done myself. always afraid I'm going to put things back the wrong way but I guess if I take pictures


Pinon bearings are not something I suggest trying if you are not sure how to do it. Need a press to get bearings off pinon. The carrier/diff needs removed. Everything needs to be shimmed properly.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

okay I understand, hopefully i can get someone to do it right away for me, thank you very much, will keep you guys updated so hopefully in future this will help someone out like you guys always help me. I bought a 2016 ram 2500 diesel , debating if I'm better off just spending the money to have that professionally installed to get through the rest of the season and have the ford gone through and ready for next season lord willing I'm still in business lol


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Based on what your telling us, better have a shop do the work. I'm always in favor of anyone learning how to work on their own stuff, but you will need some experience for this. You basically will need to disassemble the entire front axle to pull the pinion and replace the bearings. Here's mine, lifting out diff / ring gear. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

holy sh*t lol , i definitely cant do that lol


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

do you remember how much the parts were for doing that , and the amount of hours that it takes in the book they always look up?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Another, showing the pinion in the back. ( tool I have in there is for pressing the axle seals into place. ) 
Not saying you can't do it, but research and know what's involved. 
You will need to set the bearing preload using shims on the pinion.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

so the replacement parts are the diff ring and pinion if its that which I'm betting it is


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

If all you need are bearings, the parts are fairly cheep, the labor will be where your costs add up.
No idea what the shop rates are in your area so hard for me to guess. I suspect it will be a 6-8 hr job for a shop. But that not based on experience, I've never hired anything like that out.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

lol no offense taking brother, i def, cant do it lol first to admit that, trying to figured out how much its gonna cost in total for parts and labor and how long they take to do something like that


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

A ring and pinion set is under 600 bucks, another couple hundred for bearings. If you need it all. If the noise just started, you "may" be able to get by with just bearings.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

First things first, isolate/ troubleshoot where to noise is coming from


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok will bring the truck home early tomorrow morning and start trying to trouble shoot it and will def be back on lol. thank you guys have a great night and be safe , be blessed, gnite


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

what weigh oil goes in transfer case?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Look in your owners manual. Usually it's ATF.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

k, i checked the shaft there was no play in it. going to top fluid and test it again


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

couldn't get the plug out. going to my cousins shop later, he doesn't have a lift but atleast its inside , Sucks i have no one i can trust to bring it to , to let me know exactly what the problem is.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

UniqueTouch said:


> couldn't get the plug out. going to my cousins shop later, he doesn't have a lift but atleast its inside , Sucks i have no one i can trust to bring it to , to let me know exactly what the problem is.


If its stuck that bad soak it with WD40 or some kind of penetrating oil for a while before you take an impact to it.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

yea sprayed the crap out of it going to attempt again in a little while


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Changed the fluid , 4x4 works fine without the plow on it, it's a heavy plow, had a mechanic drive it obcousrse no noise when he drove it lol what else is new , but when plow is on it it makes that metal noise, also I hear a little whining noise , he told me it's gonna have to just break because he has no way of pin pointing. ? Lol unreal


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Inspect brake dust shields for sign of rubbing. How do they rotors look? Could be just enough play in hubs to allow the rotors to rub when plow is on.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Gotta check never did this when I had my other light duty plow, but to be honest first sign of this was when I was pulling my boat out of the water I needed two week drive and I hear a grinding noise


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

okay everyone this is the update on the truck, I replaced all the fluid in the rear and front diff and transfer case, hasn't done it yet. but the new problem as far as that whining noise still haven't figured it out. but my battery has been dying and I thought maybe the alternator does sound like its making noise right from there, and also when you first start the truck until it warms up it makes like a howling noise for a minute or so


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Pull your belt off and spin everything . Should tell you if any bearings going south .


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

okay will do that tomorrow. I made a recording of the noise its about 30 seconds you can hear the motor throttling up and down by itself. also since this plow is so heavy when I raise the plow the height of the front end decreases majorly. I was thinking of adding the front air lift bags as a temporary fix to get through this season. anyone think that's okay to do ? figured its an easy install


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

really don't want to sell the truck because my father gave it to me. just figured now that I'm making pretty good money ill redo the whole thing this coming spring. just because of the sentimental value. has been a good ttruck until recently. would like to beef up transmission and put a new engine in there as well in the spring


----------

